# SYWAT 2010 Outdoor Schedule????



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Around the end of March.

Robert


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Thanks*

Just trying to anticipate what clubs will host shoots that will be close enough to reach for us. Shreveport is good, also we have sons in Tyler, and another place to stay on the way to Mesquite where IBA is located. I thought that I heard at one time that Paris, TX had a field range and hosted SYWAT shoots but didn't see anything on the schedule for last year.
Jbird


----------



## buchleiter (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sywat*

I was just searching for tournaments in the area and it looks like Smithfield Archery here in Ft. Worth will be hosting some events. (This link shows what I was looking at.)

I've been teaching kids as camps since college but am just now getting into competitive shooting. I'm excited about getting out on the range with some other sportsmen!


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

buchleiter said:


> I was just searching for tournaments in the area and it looks like Smithfield Archery here in Ft. Worth will be hosting some events.


Smithfield has a nice indoor range. They always host a couple indoor SYWAT tournaments and some others.

The outdoor field schedule has not yet been set. Irving Bowhunters Association (IBA) has requested a date in April for the Bobby Hunt Memorial tournament and a second date in May. As far as I know, we have not had anything confirmed as yet.

As soon as a schedule is finalized, it should get posted on

texasfieldarchery.org

Check there periodically. It should be going up fairly soon I believe.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Schedule end of March?*

Can't understand why they would wait till the end of March. I was told that Field season started down here in March or the first week of April to help beat the heat. I see that the Southern Sectionals and Texas State shoot dates are already listed and can't believe the other clubs would wait so long to get their dates locked in.
Jbird


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Jbird,
As far as i know most of the dates are already set jsut waiting for the indoor season to roll up. I believe the Tyler club will have theirs on the weekend of 22-23 May if that helps. Look forward to meeting you.
Chris


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

TFAA Indoor state is this weekend and I betcha the outdoor will get posted in March on the web.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope it's posted soon. Cancer screwed me out of this years indoor season. I'm tired of setting around and ready to get out and shoot. I have a new bow on the way and I expect to do very well this year. I just cann't wait to get started!

Keith


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*???*

Still no 2010 field schedule listed on the TFAA website. People need to be making travel plans so it would help to have the list. If anyone has the list you could at least post it here.
Jbird


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Jbird said:


> Still no 2010 field schedule listed on the TFAA website. People need to be making travel plans so it would help to have the list.
> Jbird


There was a schedule printed in the latest TFAN newsletter that came out a week ago. I don't know why they have not posted it on the website. I believe those dates were firm, although perhaps others may be added. Send me a PM with your email address and I will try to scan the schedule from the newsletter and email it to you tonight.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Seems to me that if one really wanted to know something, one would go directly to the source rather than posting to a message board and hoping that somebody in the know would respond, especially if one has to make plans for travel, taking time off, etc. But what do I know. I've been wrong before.


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

Jbird if you are still coming this weekend I will have the schedule at the shoot in Tyler on Saturday. Hope to see you there. 
Chris


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

We will be there Saturday. Are you going to be out at the range Friday afternoon? We are getting marks today. Haven't shot our bows since
last fall. 
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Huh?*



SCarson said:


> Seems to me that if one really wanted to know something, one would go directly to the source rather than posting to a message board and hoping that somebody in the know would respond, especially if one has to make plans for travel, taking time off, etc. But what do I know. I've been wrong before.


Seems like this worked pretty well for me. 

Jbird


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

I will be there


----------

